# What is your claim to fame?



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

I think someone may have asked this question not too long ago?We have very meager claims to any fame in our family....My cousin was the prosecuting attorney in the "Burning Bed" case in real life...My ex-husband's cousin is Judy Tenuta (big deal eh?)The closest I've ever gotten to anyone famous is getting Chicago Bears' Dan Hampton's autograph for my husband or sitting 5 feet from the stage in Second City in Chicago seeing Jim Belushi and Mary Gross amongst others....Once a nobody, always a nobody I guess...


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Duh, sorry, I obviously posted in the wrong place... that's just the way my life is going right now....


----------



## Bebesfan (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi KarenPWhen I was in High school, I belonged to a agency for the blind in L.A. I was in a production of the Sound of Music. Julie Andrews came to see us and she came up on stage and sang with us. Two years later, we took our production of Fiddler on the Roof to the White House during the Nixon Admin. We didn't meet the president, but met Nancy. My best friend and I have an actor friend who has been in some tv appearances. Such as Alias, Frasier, and 24. He is very good friends with Alias' Victor Garber. My best friend and I have seen Victor Garber in several musicals and a play and have met him 4 times. He is so sweet. My friend is a huge Victor Garber fan and she knows his former agent. We got invited by Mr Garber to meet him after the play he was in "Art" in New York. One year my friends took me for my birthday to see a Broadway musical. It was a big deal for me to fly all the way from L.A. I've never been to New York city and have always dreamt of seeing a Musical on broadway. I saw Chicago at the Shubert theater with Bebe Neuwirth and Anne Reinking. I met Miss Neuwirth after the show. She is such an inspiration to me. I wanted to thank her for inspiring me in my dancing. Just by her dancing and seeing her interviews on various talk shows, she has reminded me how much dance means to me. My friends and I did a fund raiser for a church earlier this summer and our performance was A Tribute to the "Carpenters". We were a group of singers who individually sang a couple of our fave Carpenters songs each. The rest of us did back up vocals. Anyway, after the show we didn't realize that some of our friends we knew for quite a while had some connection to the Carpenters. One guy use to have a flower shop in Downey where Richard and Karen us to buy flowers. Another friend was one of the photographers at Karen's wedding. My former boss'husband is always invited to Richard Carpenter's Christmas party. He told Richard about me and my friend being huge Carpenter fans. He asked Richard if we could have an autographed picture of him? He was very nice about it and so his autograph picture is on top of the ledge above our fireplace. In 1978 I did a promo for a figure salon "Gloria Marshall" on a mornig show on ABC. I can't remember the name of it, but I think it was like Good Morning L.A. I was interviewed by Regis Philben.(sp) My best friend composed a instrumental piece for me,which is the most popular piece on her CD of original compositions.Lori Lori


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2003)

Jeff might prefer this thread be moved to the MP, but what the heck, I don't care....and I'll join in. It's just as much fun here as it is over there.Claim to fame? Well, nothing great, but:My husband is the only honorary 4-star general in the United States...and has 4 (real) stars to show for it. (truth).My dance technique instructor is nationally renowned... Michael Doran.My husband's cousin designed the LEM.My brother helped 3M design our modern coins which are made of more than one alloy. He and his engineer wife also patented a prosthesis.I saw the whites of Bill Cosby's eyes 3 weeks ago.My great grandfather knew Jesse James (personally).My nephew is a cosmetic surgeon who performs surgery on TV once in a while.I've almost been run into by Jessica Lange as I drove past her house.Yeah... just what I figured.... I'm a nobody too







Evie


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

I have a few!1. My boyfriend played the Artful Dodger in the tv series of Oliver Twist.2. His best friend regularly goes out drinking with Charlie Brookes (Janine - Eastenders)3. My boyfriend also once dated Kiera Knightly ('Bend It Like Beckham' and 'Pirates Of The Carribean' and soon to be in 'Love Actually')Byee!!!!


----------



## porchmouse (Aug 11, 2002)

I am 30 years old and during the early 80's was in love with Duran Duran (and still am actually). When I was 17 I was on a high school trip to England, France, and Italy. We were shopping in Harrads when I spotted John Taylor from Duran Duran. He was always my favourite and I was speechless and grabbed my friend's arm and said "do you know who that is?" She didn't. I rushed over as I figured this would never happen again in a million years. I said "do you know who you are?" Nice opening eh? Then I said "I'm from Canada." Like that mattered. I asked if I could take his pic and he said no because he didn't want attention drawn to him. I snapped it anyhow and ran aways like the pathetic Duranie I always was.


----------



## psymon101 (Dec 1, 2003)

Only have 2, sort of







1)Illustrated Terry Pratchetts books for TV2)Designed Bjorks album cover.


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

Psymon101 -- Which Bjork album cover??!!! (I'm a huge fan!)


----------



## floridian2 (Dec 1, 2003)

Lived in same town as Bjork (Reykjavik). Never saw Bjork but saw Megas and Bubbi (as if you had heard of them). Interviewed Nobel Prize Winner Halldor Laxness.


----------



## psymon101 (Dec 1, 2003)

I designed the layout and rendering behind the Post album http://unit.bjork.com/77island/77island/postalbum.htm#Post UK CD (polypurse)


----------



## FAGiN (Jan 9, 2004)

Ok ok ok,Whoever's bf played the Artful Dodger...he is the coolest man alive.....To the lady who's husband is some huge general....thats cool, but Im in Canada so all that means to me is he is like the biggest hockey player







My grandfather was the Lord of the Navel Fleet of England and was one of Winston Churchills best friendsI have about 9 friends who play hockey in the NHL ( Im from Canada, dont we all up here ??? )I lived in the south of France for a year(note to the women with the general husband - please dont tell him that. We all know how US Generals feel about the french. All I need is the damn US Army on my doorstep waiting to kick my a$$)I once had a dream I slept with Pam AndersonAnd last but not least...I HAVE IBS! <-- Lucky me eh!?!?FAGiN


----------

